

Stanford's Coursera announces free Compilers, Automata and Logic courses. - aseembehl

Stanford's Coursera launches 3 more CS classes.<p>Compilers by Professor Alex Aiken
https://www.coursera.org/course/compilers<p>Automata by Professor Jeff Ulman
https://www.coursera.org/course/automata<p>Intro. to Logic by Professor Michael Genesereth
https://www.coursera.org/course/intrologic
======
dhawalhs
Plug : I maintain a list of free Massively Open Online Courses (MOOC) at
<http://www.class-central.com>

